# My first class after surgery



## Greg King (May 8, 2006)

Attended my first class on saturday after my hernia .I was kind of bummed because i feel like i'm starting over after 6 weeks out .seems like i lost a ton of flexibility and i am tired as when i started .and my wife is now a belt ahead of me ,but i'm baaaccckkk!!!!!


----------



## Lisa (May 8, 2006)

Excellent news that you are back, Greg!  Keep working at it, in no time at all you will be back where you were 6 weeks ago!  Congrats!


----------



## terryl965 (May 8, 2006)

Way to go greg remember baby step inthe beginning.
Terry


----------



## mantis (May 8, 2006)

nah
u'll pick up really fast
muscles do have a memory (they act dumb sometimes tho)


----------



## Kacey (May 8, 2006)

Regaining what you lost will come more quickly than you think - certainly, more quickly than gaining it in the first place... except for your wife outranking you; that could take a while!  Good luck, and take it slow - overdo it now, and you'll be out longer than you already have.


----------



## IcemanSK (May 8, 2006)

Way to go, Greg! I echo the rest of the crowd. Take it slow, you need only to keep up with yourself.


----------



## Miles (May 9, 2006)

Congratulations on getting back!  

Miles


----------



## Drac (May 9, 2006)

Congrats on your return..You'll be fine..


----------



## Gemini (May 9, 2006)

Glad to hear you're back. It's amazing, as long as it takes to develop skills, how quickly we start to lose them. :uhyeah: As mantis and Kacey said, it comes back much quicker than it took the first time. Just don't push too hard and hurt yourself again or your wife will be TWO belts ahead of you!


----------



## Greg King (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words everyone


----------



## bluemtn (May 11, 2006)

Glad to hear that you're back, Greg!  It might take a few weeks, but you'll be back in full swing in no time!


----------



## matt.m (May 18, 2006)

Congrats man.  Take it slow, remember pal slow and steady wins the race.  I know the feeling, I wear two leg braces and there are some things I just cannot do.  

Good luck with your return.


----------



## Raewyn (May 18, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Excellent news that you are back, Greg!  Keep working at it, in no time at all you will be back where you were 6 weeks ago!  Congrats!


I can understand where you are coming from.  Have just had surgery on my knee and have just got back into training.  My fitness has dropped and Im sure my muscles have forgotton everything, but I'm baaaack also.  Keep going you'll be awesome


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (May 23, 2006)

Greg King said:
			
		

> ... but i'm baaaccckkk!!!!!


Well good for you and remember don't over exert yourself.

BTW, my daughter had surgery at the beginning of the year and was stuck in the hospital for almost a week. She's been out since then on the *DL*, but now she's thinking about resuming her training soon. She's currently a first dan black in TKD.

She'll come to the dojang and watch us train every now and then, and she tells me there's no way she would be able to keep up with the class because she's so out of shape. And she is, she has put on a few pounds. Anyway, I've suggested that she start up with the white belt class until she regains her stamina then move over to the advanced classes when she's in better shape. I said it's better to start slow, get back into the flow then move forward when you're more capable and fit. Don't over do it when you're just getting back. Good luck.


----------



## shesulsa (May 23, 2006)

So how's it goin', Greg?


----------



## Greg King (May 23, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> So how's it goin', Greg?


 
I'm feeling good and completing full classes now(last night was a killer class.lots of leg work).I am also back in kickboxing class,and received promotion papers for my yellow test on the 31st.So everything is healing and i've got a full release. Thank you for asking.


----------



## HKphooey (May 23, 2006)

Glad to hear you are back in training.  Take things slowly.


----------



## bluemtn (May 23, 2006)

Just remember not to push too hard.  I'm glad to hear you're back into full swing, though!


----------



## AceHBK (May 24, 2006)

Glad to hear that you are back and things are going good again.


----------

